# My 4ft jewel cichlid tank :)



## dizzymoo (Jul 27, 2009)

http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/8445/dsc00770k.jpg

Sorry picture isn't mega clear its taken on my phone .

What do you think? I've noticed the jewels are not hiding or shoved up 1 corner no more & that they are beginning to stake their own territories. I seem to have 1 pair sticking together under the filter & the smaller of the pair is a bright vivid red ... oh i've missed having these jewels


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks good!! they should love it in there.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

nice tank


----------

